# Festplatte verschwunden...einfach weg!



## Jack_Slater (9. September 2006)

Es ist Rätselhaft, ich bin vor 10 Minuten an den PC um etwas zu Surfen und stelle fest, dass meine kürzlich erstandene Festplatte "ST3200822A" Seagate Barracuda 7200 weg ist.
Ich wollte einem Bekannten einige meiner Fotos schicken und alle Ordner sind weg!
Daraufhin habe ich neu gestartet und die nun Platte wird im Arbeitsplatzt garnicht mehr angezeigt.
Mit Everest konnte ich Feststellen, dass sie zwar noch da ist und auch nicht sonderlich überhitzt ist - 
mit Partition Magic stellte sich dann heraus, dass der gesamte Speicherbereich unzugeordnet sei...
Ich hab dann auf die Wiederherstellung aktiviert, mit dem Resultat, dass die Platte nun wieder angezeigt wird, aber ohne irgendwelche Daten...einach weg...
Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit, die Daten noch zu retten?
Es liegt mir viel daran, da ich erst kürzlich meine gesammelten Schallplatten digitalisiert haben und weiterhin auch viele Fotos und Videos aus als Erinnerung an meine Familienurlaube gespeichert waren.

Ich hoffe es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit...

Vielen Dank schoneinmal

Jack

edit: ich benutze Win2000 mit SP4


----------



## AndreG (12. September 2006)

Welches Dateisystem?

Mfg Andre


----------



## zyclop (13. September 2006)

Geh mal -> Rechtsklick auf Arbeitplatz ->Verwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung. Was siehst du da?
Es gibt Recovery Programme. freeware sowie auch Kostenpflichtige. GooGeln


----------



## DonKanaille (24. November 2010)

Gehe mal in Gerätemanager und mach ein rechts Klick auf Laufwerke ---> dann nach geänderter Hardware suchen. bei mir wurden sie dann wieder angezeigt.


----------

